

Show HN: Oneminute -get a notification, share a photo within 1 minute - alexyoungkwon
http://www.oneminute.me/download

======
alexyoungkwon
In ‘oneminute', you get a daily notification and only get 1 minute to capture
a ‘raw' slice of your everyday life. In return, you get to enjoy a global feed
of spontaneous moments.

oneminutes from all around the world get ‘frozen’ into the app the moment you
receive the invite

------
bernardjhuang
Great idea, I just downloaded and installed the app. Love the fact that I get
to use it without having to sign up.

------
kazuki
Gread idea, I love it!

